# 3-D and the future of horror



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Spinning off from another thread so that one stays on topic....

Frankly, the only 3-D horror flicks that aren't complete garbage (off the top of my head) are *The House of Wax* (1953) and *Revenge of the Creature* (1955). Feel free to add on any horror flicks I forgot?

As ZF and Sin noted, most times that gimmick is added on to distract us from the garbage that is the film (*My Bloody Valentine 2009*, anyone? )

Otherwise, here are a few articles discussing why Hollywood is going 3-D. I know this is not completely horror-related, but I am posting here since it sprung up in a horror film discussion.

http://entertainment.timesonline.co.uk/tol/arts_and_entertainment/film/article1996446.ece

http://www.pressdemocrat.com/article/20081019/ENTERTAINMENT/810190356/1321

http://seattlepi.nwsource.com/business/392869_dreamworks19.html?source=rss

http://www.coxwashington.com/report...ies/2008/19/2008/10/20/3D_THEATERS19_COX.html

Is it a by-product of new technology? Or is it just a cheap gimmick to sell bad product?


----------



## DeadDudeintheHouse (Jul 23, 2008)

I haven't seen MBV yet, but I'm sure it's not as bad as the remakes of Friday the 13th, Halloween, Hills Have Eyes, Texas Chainsaw Massacre, Dawn of the Dead, The Fog, Black Christmas. At least they didn't remake a classic.


I'd agree with you about the 3-D gimmick being alarming, only in the context that it isn't making the films any better. But generally-speaking, it isn't hurting them any more either. In fact, if the 3-D effects are shocking enough and whiplash the audience enough, maybe they'll stop distracting other patrons by talking on phones and garbage because the screen will kick them every now and then. They'd be even more shocked than everyone else, because they're not paying attention.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Funny, this thread is almost a year old, and yet we are being bombarded (still) on a daily basis with news of "3D" remakes of horror flicks.

Does anyone really enjoy these "3D" films and the technology currently employed?

I really think they're all just an excuse to charge us a few extra coins to see an inferior product. 

What say you?


----------



## GRAVEYARD HOUND (Jan 11, 2010)

*Not real excited about the future of "horror films. I perfer films related more to the "supernatural", which would include some "horror" but those that deal with "things" one might find in an H.P. Lovecraft story. "Pickman's Model" might be the exception to be in the horror category.*


----------

